# First eggs and I'm freakin out!



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

The Leucs I got from Frogmanchu were kind enough to grace me with eggs! 

There are only two but they look great. I am pretty much in full freak out. I know that they are just Leucs but I feel like I am now responsible for the last two PDF eggs on earth. 

I misted and moved to a drawer. Fortunately Chesney prepared me for all of this.

Please keep your fingers crossed. E cigars for everybody!


----------



## YoungFrogs412 (Aug 8, 2011)

Puff puff thanks for the e. Cigar! So your expecting a boy


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I just emailed Mrs. Zoomie who is currently out of town and I think she is even happier than me.

Trying to temper my entusiasm for now. It's long road from egg to froglet.

Oh, WTH. Weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats! We're going to need pics


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations. Don't ever suggest that D. leucomelas isn't an important frog, it is a beauty that cannot be ignored!

Good luck with the eggs, Richard.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Crappy phone pic. I'll try and take a better pic tomorrow when I check moisture.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Nice! They look good so far. The frogs themselves are awesome, but having them reproduce is incredibly rewarding.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

MAZEL TOV TO THE ZOOMIE FAMILY!!
sending lots of healthy thoughts to your eggs!~


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Grats Zoomie! I agree with Richard, they're not "just leucs"


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Zoomie freaking out? No way, that has never happened before. 

Can't wait to see the transformation from egg to frog, I'm sure there will be a thousand page thread on it. Zoomie seems to have the right type of humor to keep the masses coming!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

they had thrown 3 clutches prior to relocating to my house. It's a lot of pressure for someone new to this hobby when you obtain a proven pair and KNOW that if they are not breeding, it's because I haven't managed to provide them with a home that allows them to thrive. 

The male has been calling regularly since a week ago last Sunday. I was stressing as the female would arrive at males side all randy and the male would lose interest quickly electing instead to chase bugs. I thought I was going to have to bring in a stunt double male for the breeding scenes.

They also weren't going in to the love shack and I was terrified that they would end up laying at some inaccessible spot in the tank. I ended up rotating the door on the coco hut away from the front of the tank and just happened to have placed a plant for the 50 gal in front of it until I can get it planted in the big tank. Perhaps all they needed was a little more privacy.

I was not disrespecting Leucs. Personally, I think that they are one of the coolest frogs available for both novice and vet alike. It's just that I have spent a lot of time reading about what some of you go through or try to get tougher species to breed. In spite of my ignorance I joined TWI for the ASN program as I would love to garner enough knowledge to one day participate in a TMP. I think it is a fantastic program and I tip my hat to all of you that have participated.

The point to my endless diatribe is that I didn't want to infer that I accomplished something wonderous within the hobby compared to those here that successfully breed the really tough species. 

Finally, in light of the fact that I was bad mouthing my male, go-forward I would appreciate it if you would refer to him only as Big Daddy! rofl


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

The way I look at it, most everything I've learned has been from someone else - the old standing on the shoulders of giants. Given reasonable conditions, the frogs do all the work. But, having dart frogs breed and produce young in captivity never ceases to amaze me, so I think you have accomplished something wonderous.

I think Big Daddy is just trying to play it cool when he know he's being watched. It sounds like the little lady is giving back to him. "Ok, I'll come over and drop a couple of eggs, but there's more where that came from (close up of batting eyelashes)..."


Zoomie said:


> The point to my endless diatribe is that I didn't want to infer that I accomplished something wonderous within the hobby compared to those here that successfully breed the really tough species.
> 
> Finally, in light of the fact that I was bad mouthing my male, go-forward I would appreciate it if you would refer to him only as Big Daddy! rofl


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Well said Jim. "Wonderous" is the perfect word to describe breeding in captivity. Awesome that with all of your success, you remain in awe at the process.

Without this board and specifically the people here, I would never have attempted to even keep PDFs in the first place. Everyone here is so supportive, especially the veterans. Your collective passion shines bright every time you guys/gals cheer on one of us new folks as we attempt to find some success breeding starter frogs. 

I have been a member of lots of boards. I can say that there is only one other board that I have ever participated in where the veterans work so hard to help those new to the hobby. The e-world tends to be rather cliquish.

I am all ramped up today with this stupid grin on my face. Now I have an inkling of how moms must feel..........except for the upper epidural part.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> Well said Jim. "Wonderous" is the perfect word to describe breeding in captivity. Awesome that with all of your success, you remain in awe at the process.
> 
> Without this board and specifically the people here, I would never have attempted to even keep PDFs in the first place. Everyone here is so supportive, especially the veterans. Your collective passion shines bright every time you guys/gals cheer on one of us new folks as we attempt to find some success breeding starter frogs.
> 
> ...


Zoomie,

Congratulations! You have worked really hard to set up the best viv's and do the best froggie care. You do get to bask in the reward for all your work, and it is well deserved. I have no doubt you will grow big and healthy tads, and handsome froglets. Good one! (and have a sip or two!!!)

Mike in Helotes


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Mike but I don't feel like I worked hard. No where near what so many have to go through here. I do know that I worry more than many here.

Got really lucky with opportunity to purchase a young breeding pair. Felt like I cheated as I didn't have to grow them from froglets like the Auratus. As for the tanks, everyone here killed themselves to help me to try and create some decent beginner's tanks to give the frogs a home that meets their needs.

I was on the phone with poor Chesney for over two hours last night. Probably drove her crazy with 2193 questions.

I would feel much better if the first clutch wasn't just two eggs. I now know how the folks here feel that breed obligates! If anything goes wrong with a single egg, you lose half the clutch.

Eggs still look good. I have about a 5 degree temp variance where I have them placed but they don't seem to be drying out too quickly. Misting twice daily with spring water and have plenty of moisture without submerging eggs.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, all seems well now for day 6. Here's a pic:










Since evryone shares their successes here, I feel it only fair that I share my idiocy.

I was moving some things around in the Leuc tank. I was also pulling out some older leaves for bug cultures. Yes, I inspected the leaves as they came out. 

I then picked up the coco hut and checked the dish. Nada. I tossed the lid in the trash and then set the coco hut inside the bucket with the leaves. 

Once I got the tank straightened out, I grabbed the coco hut. As I went to set the hut down, I saw frog snot on the very edge of the hut. Horrified, I turned over the hut to see that a single egg had been laid on the outside of the hut in the back. I couldn't tell if it was unfertilized or worse, mashed due to my moronic behavior. I gently removed it from the edge of the hut and when I set it in the dish, the developing tad wiggled! Talk about getting lucky!










The egg is slightly listing to one side, but upright enough that I don't want to readjust it.

I sure hope it makes it. If I hadn't been working on the tank, I wouldn't have pulled the coco hut as the parents laid just 6 days ago. Poor guy would never had made it as I have no water features in the tank.

To summarize, I guess when the vets here remind us to check everything, they mean CHECK EVERYTHING!


----------

